# "what shampoo do you guys rate?"



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Hi guys

I'm currently using Megs gold class shampoo, which I highly rate. As I'm getting quite low on this, I was wondering "what do you guys" also rate. I would perhaps like to try something different, but only if "as good as Megs" or better.

Nige


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

zaino z7 for me, great shampoo. foams well (with only a drop in the bucket), helps the mitt glide smoothly over the paint and leaves a nice shine too


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Dodo BTBM, Duragloss 901 and the Finish Kare one I have (not sure which) are all awesome. The DG probably had the edge, and is cheapest in 1US Gall form


----------



## JEC (Feb 28, 2008)

I use Megs Hyper Wash, lasts ages and gives a really good finish, Poorboys Super Slick & Suds is really good, works well in the summer as it doesn't leave marks on warm paintwork


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Megs shampoo plus always come back to it.


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

Z7, DoDo Born To Be Mild and Sour Power are all brilliant


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Mixman said:


> Z7, DoDo Born To Be Mild and Sour Power are all brilliant


+1 for that


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

I use poorboys super slick and suds, nice a slick. Im going to give DG 901 a pop soon


----------



## wfedwar (Dec 21, 2008)

Carlack Shampoo and Duragloss 901 are my favorites.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

2 favs of mine are poorboys slick and suds and DG901,


however ive got some sour power coming from alex in the next few days for a wee shot


----------



## peteb (Mar 8, 2006)

Hyper wash get's my vote


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

shampoo plus is the dogs, only use one pump in a bucket and it foams up brilliant, also feels very lubricated under the mitt


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Duragloss 901, awesome shampoo, but i want to try some of the Dodo & FK shampoos.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Got to be either Dodo BTBM or DG 901 !!


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

BTBM:thumb:


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

Megs nxt gen :thumb:


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

Serious Performance Ultra Gloss.

Clear in the bucket but foams up a treat on the car and has good lubricity.Leaves a nice gloss!

Recommended.


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

Bilt Hamber Auto Wash:thumb:

I really like this stuff!!!!!


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

Hyperwash as a foam pre-wash & Duragloss 901 as a shampoo


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

vindaloo said:


> Hyperwash as a foam pre-wash & Duragloss 901 as a shampoo


My exact process to !

Duragloss 901 for me, notch above everything else I tried on the market. I do have some Z7 on the shelf but not used it yet saving it for when I get the Z on the GTi.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

I have a big liking for the glossiness left from the likes of Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Shampoo, Duragloss 901 and most recently Finish Kare 1016. I also like Zymöl Auto Wash from Halfords.


----------



## Slick 77 (Jun 19, 2007)

Chemical Guys Citrus Wash and Gloss is a great shampoo, you only need a drop in a bucket, its has great lubricity, gives an awesome shine and smells great.

http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/product_p/citwgloshalgal.htm


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

i used to use megs gold class but did not like it to be honest so started usingpb slick an suds but now ive tried born to be mild i dont think ill go back unless on my next wash i find sour power better:thumb:


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

well i love gold class theres no doubt it is a quality shampoo and IMO one of the best but i do prefer dodo juice btbm and also sour power over the gold class i also like maxi suds 2 :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Chemical Guys - Extreme Bodywash & Wax. thats my favourite! maxi suds its good too


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

Z7 for me, didnt like it the first time i tried it but used it again a few weeks ago and my feelings have changed. will defo be buying some more when ut runs out


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

JPC said:


> Chemical Guys - Extreme Bodywash & Wax. thats my favourite!


This shampoo is my fav too, top stuff. You have to try some!


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Zaino Show Car Wash (Z7) - Used it twice, it is brill!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Duragloss 901 is my fave and I have yet to find one that beats it 

Both of the Dodo's are very good also :thumb:


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

finish kare#1016, shampoo plus,raceglaze aquabathe ,einszett perls and Megs #62 shampoo&conditioner are my favorites .:detailer:


----------



## timmyboy (Jul 6, 2008)

dg 901, end of story, top dog!!!!


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

www.autoday.co.uk duo shampoo, stonking product, sheets water off the car speeding drying times. Never tried 901 although im a massive fan of duragloss.


----------



## samZR (Feb 3, 2009)

i use megs next gen shampoo, only used it twice but so far so good !


----------



## Marcus_RS4 (Jan 21, 2008)

Slick 77 said:


> Chemical Guys Citrus Wash and Gloss is a great shampoo, you only need a drop in a bucket, its has great lubricity, gives an awesome shine and smells great.
> 
> http://www.chemicalguysuk.com/product_p/citwgloshalgal.htm


+1 - Fantastic!


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Shampoo plus

Sonax gloss concentrate *(i would really like some1 who knows there stuff to have a go at this and tell us ur thoughts)* I think it is good but im no pro


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

Duragloss 901 for me!


----------



## happyhammer (Jan 21, 2009)

Using Megs NXT - very happy with it


----------



## auto concierge (Nov 24, 2008)

*Wash soap*

CG citrus wash & gloss is hard to beat.


----------



## Porscha (Nov 30, 2008)

I use AG shampoo, works well


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> Shampoo plus
> 
> Sonax gloss concentrate *(i would really like some1 who knows there stuff to have a go at this and tell us ur thoughts)* I think it is good but im no pro


No pro here - but ....

I love the stuff but stopped buying it when the cheap supplies in my local vauxhall dealer ran out, got a bottle and a half left I just use for best now.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Rich said:


> No pro here - but ....
> 
> I love the stuff but stopped buying it when the cheap supplies in my local vauxhall dealer ran out, got a bottle and a half left I just use for best now.


I think my local still do it, however im debating wether to keep on with this or permanantly switch to Shampoo plus.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Id be happy to send some1 on here who knows there stuff a sample to compare it to the famous DG 901, preferably some1 who uses shampoo plus for my benefit aswell.

Dave KG springs to mind as im sure he uses shampoo plus and rates it better then DG 901

He could probably do a good write up aswell.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

Out of Shampoo Plus, the Sonax and the Duragloss ( I have all 3 here) overall I would pick the Sonax if I could get hold of it as easily as I used to be able to. But tend to go for the Duragloss now as I can grab it when ordering other bits.


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

The new Dodo Juice Sour Power takes some beating in my opinion. Great product.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a sample of duragloss but have not used it yet, however i probably wouldnt buy it anyways as imo it woks out quite expensive when you add delivery charges on, and a bottle does not go that far so i think for me that would not be a option.

We will see though after i use the sample.


----------



## Dom10 (Apr 27, 2008)

Megs Nxt Gen, nice and easy and does the job well


----------



## Simonez (Apr 14, 2008)

duragloss 901!


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

what the hell, i just ordered 500ml of BTBM after using megs NXT (which i still have half left)!


----------



## gug54321 (Apr 30, 2008)

duragloss 901, very highly concentrated, i.e 2-3 caps to 20-30 ltrs of water!


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

weemax said:


> what the hell, i just ordered 500ml of BTBM after using megs NXT (which i still have half left)!


That's the detailing spirit! :thumb:


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> Id be happy to send some1 on here who knows there stuff a sample to compare it to the famous DG 901, preferably some1 who uses shampoo plus for my benefit aswell.
> 
> Dave KG springs to mind as im sure he uses shampoo plus and rates it better then DG 901
> 
> He could probably do a good write up aswell.


i would do a test for you if you want, we use shampoo plus and love it :thumb:


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

i will send you the same amount of shampoo plus as well if you want


----------



## todd (Jul 28, 2007)

Johnson's Baby Bath, great stuff


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Right ... precisely *which* Johnsons. I got the tip about using this shampoo and had a look ... there are loads of Johnsons shampoos! I need a really gentle one for my single stage black which is a very pampered car. Which one, please?


----------



## todd (Jul 28, 2007)

http://www.ocado.com/webshop/produc...18220011?parentContainer=|2557|1111|1088|6434


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Ta :thumb: I'll give it a go ...


----------



## Naz (Jul 6, 2008)

DG 901 for me leaves a really nice finish and smells good to!


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

mazda3_daveg said:


> That's the detailing spirit! :thumb:


You dont know the bleeding half of it :lol:

i need to stay off here for a while :lol:

cheers m8


----------



## K600RYS (Feb 28, 2008)

Have to say Megs Shampoo Plus has been one of the greatest i've come across.


----------



## West (Jan 11, 2009)

JPC said:


> *Chemical Guys - Extreme Bodywash & Wax.* thats my favourite! maxi suds its good too


Isn't this one that washed and lies wax at the same time..?
I hear good things about maxi suds too but haven't tried it out myself.


----------



## West (Jan 11, 2009)

mazda3_daveg said:


> This shampoo is my fav too, top stuff. You have to try some!


^^ same question..
Couldn't multiquote  sorry


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

CG Extreme Wash and Wax and recently CG Maxi Suds II both get my vote!


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

West said:


> Isn't this one that washed and lies wax at the same time..?
> I hear good things about maxi suds too but haven't tried it out myself.


I find Chemical Guys Body Wash n Wax can't replace the waxing stage on a car with no LSP. However, on a car with wax it leaves an amazing shine, I guess it is refreshing the top layer of protection?

Would you like to try some? I can send you a sample?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I would say it leaves a nice shine what ever tbh....my Audi has a now 8 month old coat of colly 476's on it and it doesnt really bead or sheet when washed now (yet it beads when it rains?????going to re wax soon just got to find the time!) but always comes up like new.

Agreed a Wax wash wont wax an already unwaxed car...


----------



## West (Jan 11, 2009)

mazda3_daveg said:


> I find Chemical Guys Body Wash n Wax can't replace the waxing stage on a car with no LSP. However, on a car with wax it leaves an amazing shine, I guess it is refreshing the top layer of protection?
> 
> Would you like to try some? I can send you a sample?


I was more thinking if its a wash and wax AIO product... Im just curius as I dont really like those products...
Anyone know if it is this kind of product...?

Thanks for the offer, but I wouldnt take it as I live in Denmark... But thanks for the offer... Was very generous...!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> Id be happy to send some1 on here who knows there stuff a sample to compare it to the famous DG 901, preferably some1 who uses shampoo plus for my benefit aswell.
> 
> Dave KG springs to mind as im sure he uses shampoo plus and rates it better then DG 901
> 
> He could probably do a good write up aswell.


Hi mate,

A bit late to reply to your PM, but if you want it tried out alongside 901 I would be happy to do so :thumb:


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

pm'd dave kg


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

mazda3_daveg said:


> I find Chemical Guys Body Wash n Wax can't replace the waxing stage on a car with no LSP. However, on a car with wax it leaves an amazing shine, I guess it is refreshing the top layer of protection?
> 
> Would you like to try some? I can send you a sample?


May I please Dave:wave:? I'm becoming like "RosswithaOCD" aka the shampoo man


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

I use Meguiars #62, and really like it. It came highly recommended to me from John when he was at Clean & Shiny. I'm open to using others, seems DG901, Shampoo Plus, Zaino, and Dodo products are all highly recommended too.

Has a THE ********** test ever bene done??
Can't also see Meguiars 62 available much now? Has Meguiars Shampoo Plus taken over the mantle...?

Only one shout for the BH Auto-Wash? Was thinking about their offer with the BH Auto-Foam...


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

Alex-Clio said:


> May I please Dave:wave:? I'm becoming like "RosswithaOCD" aka the shampoo man


PM sent


----------

